# smoker mod help



## the tongue (May 24, 2013)

I just bought a dyna-glo offset charcoal smoker. I wanting to do some mods to it. I have just ordered a maverick dual probe thermometer. Any suggestions would be appreciated












20130524_181807_1_zpsccd8ed75.jpg



__ the tongue
__ May 24, 2013


















20130524_181831_1_zps24829f91.jpg



__ the tongue
__ May 24, 2013


















20130524_181852_zps9c908871.jpg



__ the tongue
__ May 24, 2013


----------



## cliffcarter (May 25, 2013)

Have you cooked on it yet?

What is it about this cooker that makes you think it needs modification?


----------



## the tongue (May 25, 2013)

I have smoked a chicken. I have noticed some of the corners aren't fully sealed. The door leaks smoke. With it being fairly thin material I am thinking the firebox could use some reinforcement of some kind.


----------



## cliffcarter (May 25, 2013)

Get some high heat silicone for the corners and stove gasket for the door perimeter.


----------



## bbqonice (Aug 10, 2013)

hiya....how did you make out on this unit...anyone else have this unit yet...was going to pick one up...at 200bones should be a cheap good buy>


----------



## bbqonice (Aug 13, 2013)

nobody else has these?


----------



## alliebear (Aug 27, 2013)

New to the sight I have been an outdoor cooking and grilling guy for a long time.  I even built an out door kitchen however low and slow has always been something I wanted to do.  To that end I bought this smoker it has not arrived yet but from the reviews I have read once you get it sealed up with gaskest everyone says it smokes great for 170 bucks from amazon I figured it was a good place to start.  

Anyone else has this smoker?


----------



## donextintor (Sep 11, 2013)

Im thinking about getting one of these . I have a few questions.

1. Would it be wise to get a better fuel holder. Like a basket made of chicken wire?

2. Where do i get all of the sealants that everyone is suggesting?

3. Does it need insulation of any kind?


----------



## wngsprnt50 (Jun 6, 2014)

So, will bump this one current.  I just picked a new one of these up yesterday.  First thing i notice that is different from your pics is apparently the manufacturer listened to its customers and redesigned the fuel basket.  There is now an ash tray on bottom with a grate and basket for charcoal above.  Assembly is a breeze and the early complaints were it was thin metal.  While you cant expect 3/16 plate or something for the price, it seems to be in line with many other smokers ive checked out in this range.  I lit a chimney and added about 15 briquettes to the basket in order to season it and get a bit of a test out of the way.  They have been burning for about 2 hours now and the basket is working perfect.  ash is falling into pan and no choking.  In playing with the air, I can vary temps fairly decently.  Still trying to get it lower than 265, but its still new to me for this style so should have no issues there.  Once I get some meat in there I can maybe have some more opinion on mods, but honestly, this is the first one I've used that didn't need anything out of the box.  Perhaps a baffle off the firebox may end up being in order but we will see.  Did notice a little leakage around the firebox to smoker connection, but a bit of sealant should take care of that.  The smoker door is actually fairly tight at the moment.  maybe a few smokes and it will need some seal, but again, time will tell.


----------



## patrick367 (Sep 25, 2014)

So how is it holding up 3 months in? Getting the same model next week and am curious what mods it will need. Thanks.


----------



## wimpy69 (Sep 27, 2014)

Been looking at the dynaglo as a second smoker. Mainly for bulk racks and bulk abts. Biggest  complaint was depth for avg st Louis rack. Any feedback on this would probably make my mind up. Already know the mods but I think depth is more important.  Thanks.


----------



## gavin16 (Oct 8, 2014)

Been looking around for a fairly cheap, non electric smoker for when I travel, and/or don't have access to electric.  "College option" if you will.. Stumbled upon this guy on amazon for $180 plus free shipping.  I've searched on here for reviews.. Aside from Mark, who modded his by adding more steel plating around the smoker, this seems to be the 2nd popular post for the dyna-glo offsets on SMF.  

About all I've gathered is that it leaks a little (easy fix), and the thin plating struggles in cold weather (But will be good for cold smoking perhaps? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






).... I live in KS/MO so that might be a small issue in the winter... Aside from that, cooks/smokes well?? .  

I too am looking for any further opinions/experience with this smoker, particularly others who live in cold winter areas.


----------



## bbqjoe (Nov 11, 2014)

Wife bought me one of these for Father's Day. So far I've done chicken, small pork shoulders and ribs several times each. The only mod I've made is sealed the seam between the two pieces. I don't trust the thermometer on it very much, but just bought a double probe Maverick wireless. Plan on smoking A LOT of ribs this weekend. I will let you know how it goes with the new probe.


----------

